# Schwinn Tank



## Gsbecker (Jun 21, 2017)

Looking for a tank similar to the one pictured-
Let me know if anyone has one to sell...
thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




late


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 21, 2017)

Aren't we all lol


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 21, 2017)

Gsbecker said:


> Looking for a tank similar to the one pictured-
> Let me know if anyone has one to sell...
> thanks!
> 
> ...



That will be a tough find, contact @jafco if you don't mind a fiberglass tank.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes I need one too.


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey, never hurts to ask!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2017)

how many do you need and what color?


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 24, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> how many do you need and what color?



One in black please-


----------



## buickmike (Aug 27, 2017)

Bump this topic up please. Tank is needed in Northwest Indiana. Por favor ' @manuelvilla the next time you're in that marketplace in Guadalajara have the pin'ata man make one up without gills
Lol


----------



## buickmike (May 12, 2018)

I found a tank for my bikes. Waiting for door. I had an itch for a tank. Hope this 1 will cure it      for now at least..


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 12, 2018)

I’ll take a black one and a maroon one, please !!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 14, 2018)

there is one on ebay right now


----------



## buickmike (May 14, 2018)

Well somebody stepped up and bought the rear drum offa eBay. However the tank has allready been lowered.  I don't know about 2k.  And this Sunday's show and tell showed peoples bike loot like they all had secret picks. Too tuff for my pocket book. I like Dave K wiring / horn assortment.  When I saw that I said jeez- you catch heck getting the tank then you gotta fill it!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 14, 2018)

$2k...isn't so bad-there are a whole bunch of them out there for sale! there is another out there for $4k -but it has glass reflectors! digging deep in your pocket for the coolest item on the bike 'hurts' sometimes-but look what you have-something really cool!


----------



## buickmike (May 18, 2018)

"cool" is getting too expensive.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 18, 2018)

Looking good. Was that the one from eBay? The bottom of it looks familiar.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 18, 2018)

I like it-someone who gets right on it!  preserving history-that is cool !


----------



## buickmike (May 18, 2018)

That's only one I could afford. Tho there has been a slew of em for sale all 1400 + up. At least this is straight - thin in spots. Yet straight


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 18, 2018)

you're right-its getting ridiculous. but there are more collectors than ever and there is only so much stuff that didn't make the scrap drives of ww2! I've had tanks in worse shape than yours and with an un-thinkable amount of money and effort-made them look great-as nice as you're doing here-nice work-gonna be a nice tank when done.


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2018)

How do I get the repop one, fiberglass??


----------



## Maskadeo (May 23, 2018)

@JAF/CO


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 23, 2018)

jafco-jim Frasier jfkiller53@aol.com


----------

